Ask HN: Encrypted Email Service. What Do You Use? Why? - mercenary_trust
======
conorgil145
I am biased because I work there, but I think Virtru is the easiest way to
send secure email from my gmail account.

[https://www.virtru.com/](https://www.virtru.com/)

------
atmosx
My own mail-server, accessed via desktop/mobile client. I also have GnuPG
support on the desktop client. That's as good as it gets. If I had to use a
web-based mail client, I would go with mailpile.js although it's far from a
complete replacement.

------
sigjuice
I use my Gmail account via IMAP with the native email clients on OS X and iOS.
I use an S/MIME certificate from startssl.com.

All my email is signed. So far, I am not sure how to get people to send me
encrypted email, so I never got any.

I do all this for no reason whatsoever.

------
c0nducktr
I use ProtonMail because Lavabit shut down.

------
gesman
Sorry what's the point of using super encrypted email service when none of
your addressees are using one?

------
Raed667
GnuPG (Enigmail) with Riseup

